# Help!! Betta with fin rot, maybe ich?



## bettamom (Apr 9, 2012)

My betta (Bubbly, female, four years old) started looking a little raggety, so the pet store people told me to dose her with Bettafix. Tested it and she looked a happier so I went ahead with a regular treatment course. She developed a white spot/bubble in front of her eye. Now what I'm reading on the Internet is scaring me about using the Bettafix. I've used Melafix a couple of times before when she was really, really sick and it seemed a miracle cure. But now I have my doubts.

My original plan was to use a bit of aquarium salt, but the pet store guy said that would sting her.

Any advice? I'm on about day 3 of daily Bettafix (although I tried one dose last week to test). Am worried I'm overdosing 'cause I was told there was no harm in overdosing. We're really fond of Bubbly by now and would hate to lose her.

Thanks!

San


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you can rule Ich out. Ich will be all over the fish like somebody sprinkled salt all over it. Not sure what you have been reading about Bettafix, but I don't think that could be causing any problems either, even with overdosing. Frequent water changes would probably help out a bit. Might be helpful to post a picture if you can.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Picture would be helpful...I would salt+higher temperature+pristine water (water changes) would help no matter the situation. (on another note, sigh, the advice some pet store people give...)


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

and if your betta is 4 years old, it can be just the age thing.

You can add some salt, it will be ok. But I would not raise the temperature too much.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sorry about your betta, I lost mine 2 days ago, he was only a bit over 2 years old. I hope your's pulls threw...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Age could be a factor indeed. The average life span is 3-5 (at best) years old. 4 years is doing good in my experience. I do hope you get more time out of him, but know he is getting old, if he is 4. Hard to tell how old they are when you get them at the LFS, he could have been a year old already.



effox said:


> I'm sorry about your betta, I lost mine 2 days ago, he was only a bit over 2 years old. I hope your's pulls threw...


Sorry to hear your Betta died Chris.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I have used salt and Bettafix (small amounts) on my betta for fin related issues before. I usually find just frequent water changes is in enough to get them on the right track, but salt and bettafix in small amounts can help. 

Older bettas do end up looking rather ragged later in life so it very well be an age related issue.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

It could just be with the age she is at, her immunity is weaker, or it maybe she is close to her time. The best thing I've found to have help my bettas were clean water (daily 50% wc) and indian almond leaf. I hope she pulls through.


----------



## bettamom (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks, Everyone!!*

I appreciate the advice. Actually, we nearly killed Bubbly when we first bought her (bad pet store advice) and this forum set me on the right track. That's why we've made it four years. I actually thought we could hit 9 years under ideal circumstances. Guess not. She was looking so good too, till recently.

I wasn't sure how often to change the water since we've been doing 1/3 to 1/2 every two or three days for years now. I'll try the daily 50% for a while. Hope that won't stress her out. Added a bit of salt tonight. It's that white stuff on her head that worries me. It showed up with the Bettafix. I'll try for a pic tomorrow.

Thanks again. Hope she pulls through. Effox (Chris?), sorry yours passed away. It's funny how attached one can get to a fish...

San


----------



## bettamom (Apr 9, 2012)

Athena, what's Indian almond leaf and where would I find it? Thanks!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I believe Pat (Canadian Aquatics) has some. Some other sponsors should have it too. Ask around, maybe April has some too. It is basically just dried leaf from the indian almond tree. Some people use dried oak leaves. Put a piece (depending on the size of your tank, I use 1 big leaf per 10gal) and leave it in there for 3-4 days. It'll turn the tank water yellow (like tea water). It is the only thing I use plus the water change to get my injured bettas back to health when I was breeding them. This is if your are just fighting fungal and bacterial and surface injuries. If it is ich or velvet, then medication is needed. But from the sounds of it, it isn't ich with your fish. Pictures will definitely help.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your betta. 4 years is very nice age for them, so you are lucky to have her that long. My longest lived betta was 5+ years old. Yesterday I lost one of mine - Skitty. His fins were also getting shorter and shorter and because of his age they did not grow back that fast. All I could do just to make him as comfortable as possible. I changed the water often and added almond leaf. I hope your betta is a fighter. keep us posted.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

I can give you some almond leaves to help the betta if you'd like.


----------



## bettamom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks again, everyone. The white fluffy patch seems a bit better, with some salt. Bubbly *is* a fighter (she killed her first tank-mate and nearly died a couple of times early on). She's more lethargic now, though. Can't figure out pics.

Athena, I'll ask around. Picked up some Pimafix today (West Indian Bay Leaf). 

Roadrunner, sorry about Skitty. How do we get so attached to a pet we can't even cuddle?

Thanks, Nicole. I'm going to watch for a bit and see what I kind find locally. Appreciate your offer.


----------



## TwoStonedBirds (Nov 29, 2011)

make sure you raise the temp to 80f and keep your betta in the dark and he should get better.


----------



## bettamom (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks! Didn't know about the dark. Not sure how to raise temp without raising temp in whole house...


----------



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2012)

I have been told bettas are extremely tough. I have one and he had a white spot on him. I did nothing with it and it eventually went away on it's own. Was told ich on bettas is extremely rare and the white spot on mine anyways could have been from rubbing up against something causing a small wound. Good luck. Oh...bettas can handle 100% water changes. I have done it with no harmfull effects.


----------

